# Jeff Rapp's Mid-winter Bicycle Swap



## Howard Gordon (Dec 5, 2016)

Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Howard!


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm going for sure ,nice to get out in January


----------



## Kstone (Jan 12, 2017)

Excited this is happening so close to home! I'll be dragging the whole "family"!


----------

